# How are Titans Deployed?



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

OK so I have read Titanicus (Awesome BTW) and have read passages in the HH books about planetary deployment (which the detail now eludes me) so I am sat wondering about how Titans are deployed to planets from Orbit (Instead of doing my work lol)

Are there special Ships especially for Titans? Do they carry one titan or part of a legion? Are they deployed in huge drop pods or in special landing craft?

Please can someone help my curious mind out and enlighten me? (And not with a SoB flamer!) then I can get back to work and finish this project. :grin:


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus (Mar 28, 2012)

Well normally I pride myself on 40k fluff but I haven't read or seen anything that straight up explains the process. However pulling together the rest of my knowledge and the few instances that It was briefly touched on, I'm fairly certain that ships bring the titans down, and they just kind of walk out once powered up. 

Ships in the 40k universe, especially those in the Imperium, are absolutely monstrous in size, easily capable of holding a Titan Legion, their crews, the crews of those crews, the crews of the ship and many dozens of full-up regiments of Guardsmen. The way I understand it these 'landers' will land in a very flat very barren area of a planet, open their titanic doors, and let the titans stomp out once powered up. 

Least how I understand it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, they have gigantic lander ships which the titans walk out of, kind of like thunderbird 2 but thousand times the size.


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

Just take the covers of the IG dexs and you get something on the line how big the Imperial landing/drop ships can be. (Ships in the background).


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I instantly thought of this picture from Star Wars. I could see the titans being deployed using ships that would resemble this.


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus (Mar 28, 2012)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I instantly thought of this picture from Star Wars. I could see the titans being deployed using ships that would resemble this.


^ That but several times bigger.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

There is some older 40k fluff and a description in one of the Gaunt's Ghosts novels of Skyscraper sized mechanicus landing craft which are essentially drop pods for Titans albeit very slow moving and gigantic.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

From the various sources i have read I imagine a giant wardrobe with seriously oversized engines attached so it can land safely and lift off with the titan inside once the conflict has been completed


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

40K ships are incredibly gigantic, even landing craft. But if a landing craft were to be carrying a Titan Legion, why not just land the ship on the enemy and crush them? On that note, why have Titans to begin with? If the Astartes or IG can't handle the threat just use Exterminatus.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, I like the idea of a big ship landing and deploying them out of a hatch, the psychological effect of seeing this alone would be a powerful weapon!

Good point Archon Dan. The only possibility I can think of is that they would land away from the battlefront or they would get shot down, but then again a ship that size exploding above your position would do just as much damage as if it was landing on you!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I think Capussa's 'giant wardrobe' metaphor is pretty spot on. I remember reading in Dark Creed they take ages to deploy, they come down from orbit VERY slowly and are easy cannon fodder for anti-aircraft weapons and battery's. They can only be deployed from orbit once ground to air resistance has been pacified. From what I've read each individual Titan gets its own drop pod (different size pods for different size titans) and the smaller the pod, the faster it can descend from orbit. 

Have a read of dark creed, Theres a significant fight where the Word Bearers capture the air defenses of a city, then have to hold them as the white consuls try to retake them. All against the backdrop of a Titan legion being deployed.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Read False Gods. When Horus assaults the moon of Davin the mechanicus bring along the Dies Irae (I think that's how it is spelled). It gives a good indication of how large the drop ship is for the Titans.


----------

